# My parents won't take me to the ****ing doctor



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm 19 but I'm on their health insurance. I took a trip to Mexico in July, and the last day I was there I got horribly sick, and I haven't felt the same since. I have constant dizziness, I'm always dazed, confused a lot, constant body aches, trouble breathing (this is a new one), awful lethargy, and occasional vomiting. I'm always telling my mom about it but she says "It's because you don't eat enough vegetables" and I don't tell my dad because it would probably make him angry. 

What really pisses me off is that they'll take my 16 year old brother to the doctor at the first sign of illness, but when I've been sick for this long they don't even care.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Be dramatic about it. Exaggerate.

Make them think you're dying.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Take your self you are now an adult .


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Grog said:


> Take your self you are now an adult .


I agree. If you have insurance, I'd call to make an appointment.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

shorefog said:


> I agree. If you have insurance, I'd call to make an appointment.


Yes, even though you are on their insurance, you don't need their permission to use it. Just figure out what insurance you have so you can confirm the copay information and make sure the doctor you pick is in-network with your insurance if you have an HMO.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If you're really THAT sick you need to see a doctor ASAP. Worry about the financial situation later.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

People here are right, you should go see the doctor anyway.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Should just go anway. :/


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

You could have HIV


----------

